# Einschüchterungsfalle DownloadTransfer auf Kundenfang



## dvill (5 September 2010)

Der bekannte Müll im neuen Tarnanzug.

http://downloadtransfer.de/


> DownloadTransfer ist eine Dienstleistung der:
> 
> Jacoona Websystems
> Strandstr. 96
> 18055 Rostock, Deutschland



War z.B.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...d09-eu-hypersoftware-de-auf-besucherfang.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...lung-softwarerapid-in-meinem-briefkasten.html


----------



## bernhard (5 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle DownloadTransfer auf Kundenfang*

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...92-rechnung-fuer-www-downloadtransfer-de.html


> Bankleitzahl: 15050200



Für Beschwerden bei der einziehenden Sparkasse: https://sicherheit.spk-nbdm.de/anzeigen.php?tpl=module/static/impressum/impressum.html

Für den Beschwerdetext: Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


> Schreiben Sie so an die Bank/Sparkasse, auf deren Konto das Geld überwiesen werden soll (Kontoinstitut über Bankleitzahl ermitteln):
> 
> „Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle DownloadTransfer auf Kundenfang*

Mit neuer Adresse 


> Jacoona Websystems
> Chaussee 1
> 18236 Kröpelin, Deutschland


----------

